
Sexism Valley: 60% of women in Silicon Valley experience harassment - rett12
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jan/12/silicon-valley-women-harassment-gender-discrimination
======
api
This is worthless without a comparison to other engineering fields or other
comparable industries like finance, management, politics, business, etc.

(Not saying it isn't happening, just questioning whether our industry is worse
than... say... Wall St.)

